# Pc aufrüsten



## Shigatsu (20. Mai 2016)

*Pc aufrüsten*

Hey,
ich habe mir mal in der Zukunft überlegt meinen Pc aufzurüsten, denn nach einer Zeit bemerke ich das mein Pc nicht mehr so gut ist.
Zum Beispiel erkenne ich es wenn ich spiele zocke die am Anfang ganz gut laufen aber nach einigen Zeit plötzlich ruckeln und die Fps sinkt.
Spiele als Beispiel wären League of Legends wenn es plötzlich zu einem Teamfight kommt oder bei letztens Overwatch genauso wenn es zu einem Teamfight kommt. 
Ich habe eine GTX 960 und einen AMD Fx(tm)-6300 Six Core Processor, 3500 Mhz, 3Kern(s) 6 logische(r) Processor(en) und habe Windows 10 Pro.
Falls ihr noch mehr Info braucht zögert nicht zu fragen^^

Wäre nett wenn jemand mir helfen könnte weil ich mich zum ersten mal mit diesem Thema beschäftige.^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Also, die GTX 960 ist an sich ganz ordentlich vor allem für LOL, und auch ein neueres Spiel sollte die zumindest auf mittel locker packen. Ich VERMUTE, dass hie eher die CPU schuld ist, gerade wenn es dann abwärts geht, sobald viele andere Spieler dabei sind. Weißt Du, was für ein Mainboard du hast`? Wie viel RAM? Was für ein Budget hast du?


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die GTX 960 ist an sich ganz ordentlich vor allem für LOL, und auch ein neueres Spiel sollte die zumindest auf mittel locker packen. Ich VERMUTE, dass hie eher die CPU schuld ist, gerade wenn es dann abwärts geht, sobald viele andere Spieler dabei sind. Weißt Du, was für ein Mainboard du hast`? Wie viel RAM? Was für ein Budget hast du?


Auch die cpu sollte das packen!!
Hast du mal mit dem msi afterburner deine Temperaturen überprüft?

Wenn es am Anfang lief sollte das jetzt auch noch gehen. Die gtx 960 ist schneller als meine r9 280 und die packt das auch alles problemlos.

Check mal deine Temperaturen. Normalerweise sollte dein System stark genug sein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Auch die cpu sollte das packen!!


 sollte ja, aber WENN man Einbrüche hat (und das kann ja auch nur gefühlt ein "Einbruch" sein, bei dem man "nur" 100 statt 150 FPS hat  ), dann wäre die CPU mein Tipp.




> Hast du mal mit dem msi afterburner deine Temperaturen überprüft?


 Temperatur wäre auch ein Grund, stimmt. Vor allem wenn die CPU vlt schon ein paar Jahre im PC ist mit "nur" dem AMD-Kühler. Dann taktet die vlt runter, wenn die zB 70 Grad erreicht, und die Leistung geht flöten.


Was auch noch zu prüfen wäre: wie viel RAM hat denn Dein GTX 960? Ich kenne LOL zwar als eher anspruchslos bei der Grafik, aber vlt gibt es ja doch Grafikeinstellungen, die dann zum Problem werden, wenn man nur 2GB hat und die dann nach Zb 30Min voll werden?


----------



## Shigatsu (20. Mai 2016)

Zu allerst vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Also ich habe 8 gb ram und ich habe ein ASrock 960GM-VGS3 FX Mainboard.
Und wegen der Grafik ich kann theoretisch alles auf hoch also alles bis auch auf die höchste Stellung spielen und es laggt wie schon gesagt nur im teamfight genauso ist es wenn ich lol auf mittlere Einstellung habe laggt es auch im teamfight vllt minimale Besserung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2016)

Shigatsu schrieb:


> Zu allerst vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Also ich habe 8 gb ram und ich habe ein ASrock 960GM-VGS3 FX Mainboard.
> Und wegen der Grafik ich kann theoretisch alles auf hoch also alles bis auch auf die höchste Stellung spielen und es laggt wie schon gesagt nur im teamfight genauso ist es wenn ich lol auf mittlere Einstellung habe laggt es auch im teamfight vllt minimale Besserung.




Okay, da gibt es fürs Baord für Win10 64bit nur einen Audiotreiber, aber lad den mal runter und installier den. ASRock > 960GM-VGS3 FX  bei nvidia mal die neusten Treiber für die GTX 960 runterladen, wenn du die noch nicht hast.

Und eben auch mal prüfen, ob nebenbei irgendeine Software aktiv ist, die stören KÖNNTE. Rechts unten bei Windows, wo dieses Dreieck ist, hast du oft Software "auf Standby", die du vlt gar nicht brauchst. 


Du KÖNNTEST es mit einer besseren CPU probieren - da wäre für Dein Board maximal diese hier sinnvoll AMD FX-8320E, 8x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   es gibt noch eine E-CPU mit etwas mehr Takt, aber das ist kaum der Rede wert und würde direkt 20-30€ mehr kosten. und moderne andere erhältliche FX-8000er nicht-E-Versionen, die beim Takt ein gutes Stück mehr hätten, laufen bei Deinem Board nicht, da gehen CPU bis maximal 95W TDP, und zB ein FX-8350 oder 8370 hat 125W. D.h. wenn du was besseres als den 8320E willst, müsstest du Sockel 1150 zb nen Core i5-4460 (170€ ) und ein Board für um die 60-80€ nehmen (B85 oder H97 Chipsatz), das alte RAM kannst du behalten. Oder aber direkt den moderneren Sockel 1151, der aber bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller als der Sockel 1150 ist - da kostet die CPU etwas mehr, und du brauchst DDR4-RAM neu.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass es einfach "nur" am Internet liegt und es stockt, je mehr Leute da mit auf dem Server sind... hast du denn mal mit einem Singleplayergame getestet, ob es auch passiert, dass die Leistung nach einer Weile abnimmt?

Und Temperaturen halt auch mal prüfen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Mai 2016)

Und die Frage War nach dem Arbeitsspeicher der Grafikkarte. Nicht nach dem vom system.

Das Problem ist die gtx 960 gibt es mit 2GB und 4 GB. Da währe es interessant zu wissen welche du da hast 

Wenn es sonst läuft und du nur im Teamfight Probleme hast würde ich auch eher auf ein Software Problem tippen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shigatsu (20. Mai 2016)

Danke an Herbboy für die ausführliche antwort ich muss es noch verdauern bis ich das vollkommend verstehen kann ^^ ( bin nur ein zocker der pc an sich habe ich mich erst seit kurzem beschäftigt )
Heißt das ich einen Amd fx 8350 octa processor in mein pc einbauen kann? Und wenn ich einen intel will einen anderen board kaufen?
Am Internet kann es nicht liegen da unsere Leitung mehr als ausreichend ist.
und Alisis anscheinen habe ich eine 2gb^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (21. Mai 2016)

Ja du kannst jeden FX Prozessor verbauen und der stärkste währe der fx 8350.

Der ist schon etwas schneller als dein fx 6300. Aber ob er dein Problem löst wage ich aktuell zu bezweifeln da der fx 6300 für LOL problemlos reichen sollte.

Wenn du eine Intel CPU verbauen willst brauchst du ein neues Board, richtig, weil die CPUs einen anderen Sockel Brauchen. Also der Anschluss für die CPU ist ein anderer 

Edit: Installier dir mal das Programm MSI afterburner. Da kannst du dir in den Einstellungen ein OSD (heißt da glaub ich such so) einstellen. Auf diesem Onscreendisplay kannst du dir Temperaturen und sowas anzeigen lassen. Mach dort mal das an was bei Temperaturen und Grafikkarten RAM steht. Kenne im Moment die genaue Bezeichnung im Afterburner nicht müsste ich heute Abend erstmal gucken. Wenn die Temperaturen dort über 70°C gehen musst du wahrscheinlich deine Kühler reinigen. Wenn die Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung der Grafikkarte stur bei 2gb oder ganz knapp drunter liegt dann wird der Speicher überlaufen, was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, wenn es auf mittleren Einstellungen auch nicht geht. Aber mal abchecken kostet ja nüscht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ja du kannst jeden FX Prozessor verbauen und der stärkste währe der fx 8350.


 nein, eben nicht! Mit dem vorhandenen Mainboard geht maximal ein 8320E - der 8350 aber geht NICHT, der hat eine TDP von 125W (das ist die maximale Abwärme, die wiederum auch dem maximalen Strombedarf ähnelt).

 bzw. ein 8370E würde auch gehen, der hat 0,1GHz mehr Strandardtakt und 0,3GHz Mehr Turbotakt als der 8320E, dafür kostet der ca 30€ mehr, das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht.

Und für eine Intel-CPU müsste man halt ein neues Mainboard holen.


Wegen Internet: man kann auch bei 100mbit nen miesen Ping haben   zB falls nebenbei noch ein anderes Tool ins Netz geht, oder ein Mitbewohner bei Dir, dann kann schon das für so was sorgen. Oder vlt haben auch die anderen Spieler nen schlechten Ping, und daher scheint es bei Dir dann zu ruckeln. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass es wirklich nur an der Leistung liegt oder an einem Softwareproblem, das nix mit dem Internet zu tun hat.


----------



## Alisis1990 (21. Mai 2016)

Aber hat der fx 6300 nicht sich eine tdp von 125w? Oder vertuhe ich mich da gerade? 

Oder gibt's da wieder 2 Versionen?
Dann hätte er ja ein ähnliches Problem wie ich damals mit meiner Fx 4130... das ist ja auch nicht immer aufgetreten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2016)

der 6300 hat nur 95W TDP    125W hat der 63*5*0.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es auch am grottigen Board, dass den cpu dann nur auf z. B. 1,4 GHz laufen lässt. 
Schau mal was bei dir limitiert, CPU oder Gpu. Dafür geeignet ist z. B. Msi Afterburner


----------



## Alisis1990 (22. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch am grottigen Board, dass den cpu dann nur auf z. B. 1,4 GHz laufen lässt.
> Schau mal was bei dir limitiert, CPU oder Gpu. Dafür geeignet ist z. B. Msi Afterburner


Also erstmal hat es mit dem Board wenig zu tun wie schnell das System ist. Es sei denn es wurden Komponenten verbaut die nicht auf das Board passen.

Bei deinem System sollte die Gpu das limitierende Glied sein. Wenn sie nur eine 2gb Bestückung hat und die voll läuft hilft dir auch eine schnellere cpu nix.

Meine r9 280 ist langsamer als deine gtx 960 ist mit 3gb RAM aber besser bestückt, sodass ich doom auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig spielen kann. Das wär mit deiner Karte nicht drin msi afterburner sagt mir eine Auslastung mit Ultra Texturen nämlich eine deutlich höhere belegung des GPU rams an.


----------



## Shigatsu (22. Mai 2016)

Ich werde mal in 2 Tagen so bescheid geben wie mein Pc so wirklich bei Overwatch läuft^^.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also erstmal hat es mit dem Board wenig zu tun wie schnell das System ist. Es sei denn es wurden Komponenten verbaut die nicht auf das Board passen



Doch. Da war doch dieses eine AsRock, oder waren es 2 AsRock Boards, auch recht günstig, bei denen wegen zu heissen Spannungswandlern der CPU am Ende nur mit 1,4 GHz getaktet hat. 
Das hier ist gewiss auch ein Billig Board und so ein Fall könnte hier sein.


----------



## Alisis1990 (22. Mai 2016)

Hab ich noch garnix von gehört?

Hast du da ne Quelle evtl?? Das müsste dann ja nur bestimmte betreffen. Habe selber mit ASrock bisher nur super Erfahrungen gemacht und eig. bei den aktuelleren boards auch nichts weiter negatives

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Hab ich noch garnix von gehört?
> 
> Hast du da ne Quelle evtl?? Das müsste dann ja nur bestimmte betreffen. Habe selber mit ASrock bisher nur super Erfahrungen gemacht und eig. bei den aktuelleren boards auch nichts weiter negatives
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


   bei sehr billigen Modellen, egal von welchem Hersteller, wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass die "schlechtere" Teile verwenden und die Boards daher für langes Gamen nicht geeignet sind. Und wenn es in der Tat solche Boards gibt, dann sollte man das hier mal checken, denn WENN es der Grund ist, dann sieht man ja per zB MSI Afterburner am Takt der CPU, dass der runtergeht. Es kann - wie ich auch schon sagte - auch die CPU-Temp selber schuld sein, auch da könnte die CPU runtertakten,

Ich empfehle auch nicht ohne Grund für nen SpielePC selbst bei GANZ niedrigem Budget eher ein Board für nicht unter 60€, auch wenn es welche schon ab 35€ GIBT


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei sehr billigen Modellen, egal von welchem Hersteller, wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass die "schlechtere" Teile verwenden und die Boards daher für langes Gamen nicht geeignet sind. Und wenn es in der Tat solche Boards gibt, dann sollte man das hier mal checken, denn WENN es der Grund ist, dann sieht man ja per zB MSI Afterburner am Takt der CPU, dass der runtergeht. Es kann - wie ich auch schon sagte - auch die CPU-Temp selber schuld sein, auch da könnte die CPU runtertakten,
> 
> Ich empfehle auch nicht ohne Grund für nen SpielePC selbst bei GANZ niedrigem Budget eher ein Board für nicht unter 60€, auch wenn es welche schon ab 35€ GIBT


Habe noch nie ein so günstiges Mainboard besessen  obwohl doch mein altes MSI lag so um die 40€. War aber top und hat mich überzeugt wieder ein MSI Board zu kaufen


----------

